# Benimar Perseo710ccx



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a left hand drive French reg motorhome .

Fixed double bed
Large garage
Cab air con
FSH

Toad alarm& immobiliser
Fully auto satellite system
70.000km
Rear view camera 
Auto three way fridge freezer
Gas stove and grill
Solar panel & 2 leisure batteries

Large awning 
Truman heater warm air
Shower toilet room and external shower
External elec tv and sat points
Remote control radio /cd
4 seat belts

25.000euros Ono

Based 1hr from the Spanish border


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Shouldn't this be in classifieds?


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

*Motorhome*

Oh dear  can I edit it without having to do it all again?

And I forgot to say it is a 2004 year!

In the sick bay at the moment! Not a senior moment!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

perseo is a great van, the build quality is pretty good, in fact I bought a benimar and are very pleased with it still


----------

